# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Condensation on polycarbonate

## Ronaldo451

We have a pergola area with lightly tinted polycarbonate roofing on a pitched frame. Condensation forms underneath most mornings and runs down until it hits the battens, leaving a line of drips which can make substantial puddles. We can't put some furniture outside as it would be damaged by this dripping. 
I can't put anything directly under the polycarbonate as we need to keep the light coming through....any other ways to deal with this?  Ron

----------


## SilentButDeadly

This happened to us the other day.  A rather rare occurence in our neck of the woods. 
I figured it came with the polycarbonate territory......in your case, I'd consider upgrading the furniture. Or cover it when not in use.

----------


## Andy Mac

I'm getting it too, with a new verandah corro roof, some serious puddles in a row along the deck below the battens; plus an aluminium sheet pergola with polycarbonate strips. I'm thinking its just a temperature thing, with condensation forming on cold mornings. The only fix I can think of is insulation, or move pot plants in a row to catch the drips!? 
Cheers

----------


## UteMad

Cronulla aint that cold to get that.. Have you got a pitched poly roof? If so do you have and barge cap at the top? If so is there foam under the capping that is trapping the heat? If the roof can vent at the top it shouldn't drip .. none of my poly roofs do only the colorbond one occasionally but they hold temperature where the polycarbs dont 
Cheers utemad

----------


## Yonnee

I didn't think it had anything to do with ventilation. 
My previous home;
Flat roofed pergola with opal poly... Drips; flat roofed, open carport with clip-lock steel roof... Drips.
Previous workplace; factory roof with insulation and fibreglass skylights... Drips from the f/glass.
Current home;
Combination flat roof and gable (open ends) roof pergola with smooth cream poly... Drips. 
The only two places I don't get drips... my current and previous sheds, both with sizilation under the roof sheets.

----------


## UteMad

cronulla is coastal and not as cold as VIC plus flat roofs trap heat pitched rooves the heat goes to the top and if it vents you dont tend to have the temp difference and dropplets.. My pitched poly roof doesn't drip neither does my flat one.. my flat colourbond does occasionally when the weather is dewy and cold 
I am roughly the same off the coast as cronulla so we both have our temp governed  and stabilised by the ocean  
cheers utemad

----------


## Ronaldo451

It's a pitched poly roof with barge capping so I'll have a look to see if there's any foam under the capping.  
The furniture is some of our 'inside' stuff that has been replaced but is worth much more than we'd get on Ebay or a garage sale. I could not see much sense in selling it for bugger all and then having to pay for something not as nice, but the drips will damage the varnish and tablecloth/coverings. If I can't stop the drips I spose I'll get some throw over covers.

----------


## Calamaty Jane

Hey, I am in Vic and I too get lots of condensation under our pergola (poly roof) 
Not every day, just really cold foggy mornings. 
Looks like you may have to cover things Ronaldo :Biggrin:

----------

